# Holidaying abroad while pregnant - good idea or bad?



## MrsCLH (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all doing well. My in-laws bought hubby and me a ski-ing trip for Christmas. I know I won't be able to ski but wondering if its even wise to be out of the country during the pregnancy? I'll be 13 weeks by the time we're supposed to go. 

Thanks

C x


----------



## Strawberrygirl (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, go for it and enjoy it while you can. I had the same reservations. I went to Croatia for 1 week when I was 10 weeks pregnant and ended up traveling to Venice and Sloveinia on day trips aswell and I had a fantastic time. Just make sure you wear your flight socks if the flight is over 2 hrs long and be careful with what you eat, the same as you would if you were at home. 
The hardest thing I found was not being able to have cocktails when the rest of the family were enjoying them, but I did have a sneaky 1/2 glass of champagne on the gondla in Venice - it would have been rude not too


----------



## MrsCLH (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for the advice. My gut feeling was that I'd be okay, but its so hard knowing what to think at the moment. I'm only 5 weeks and its all just mad right now, I'm doing okay with bloods I think, although struggling a bit a night. I just feel like my head is all over the place at the moment! And I have to make a decision about this holiday pretty much now in case we have to make arrangements to get someone else to go in our place. In-laws don't even know we're pregnant yet, no one does!

Am gutted I'll be missing out on the apres ski vin chaud and hot chocolate!!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jan 24, 2011)

Id go if i was you. Get some rest.

I was 18 weeks when we where supposed to be going to spain for 2 weeks. Hot weather makes my suagr levels crazy and i didnt want to be flying at 20 weeks, so we didnt go, was very upset had been looking forward to it for months.

Have fun xxx


----------



## beckyp (Jan 25, 2011)

Definitely...go for it!  I went to Greece for 2 weeks and got back the day before my 13 week scan!


----------



## rachelha (Jan 25, 2011)

Go for it.  Just take the normal precautions about food etc.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 29, 2011)

I just came back from skiing in the Alps (am 25 weeks)- we chose a resort with some Nordic Ski-routes (luckily have access to skis) which are fairly flat and easy, so I skied a couple of days and had a lot of fun. Or if skiing at all is a bit much (there's always some degree of risk), there's often snow-shoeing for some time out!  But Watch out for French cafes that put a sneaky runny egg inside your cheese-and-ham crepe......


----------

